# Reverse direction PTO



## Guest

First, let me state vary clearly, I am very NEW to tractors. 

I own a JD 2305 compact. I purchased a post hole digger that runs off the 3 point and PTO. After getting the auger stuck a couple of times and digging it out, I got to wondering why it is not possible to run the PTO in reverse to back the auger out if it gets stuck. This seems to be a no-brainer function that should be available to do things in reverse, if required. I checked with JD and was told that it just was not a function of the tractor. Do all tractors NOT have a PTO reverse function?

I know that I shouldn't get the auger stuck in the first place, but it happens. Can anyone shed some light on this issue? 

Frank


----------



## rdbrumfield

Most implements have some high kinetic energy going on when you put the clutch in. There is an overrunning clutch built into the drive system that lets them keep spinning until friction coasting them to a stop. This is a lesson learned the hard way when the early tractors didn't have this function and when stopping at a fence the spinning blades would push the tractor and cause some damage. The tractors, like ferguson had a ground gear that when engaged would turn both ways and was geared to rotation of the tires. 
Your issue with the posthole digger is one I have had to deal with too. Sticking a bar through the ujoint and turning the unit backwards is a pain.
Might be a leg up for a phd manufacturer to put a reversing unit in their gearbox.


----------



## MBTRAC

Unfortunately PTO's run in one direction only - your experience is one of the reasons hydraulic post hole drills (PHD's) are popular as they're reversible to back out of any trouble.

In my experience PTO PHD's don't usually jam except in some instances with rock or if your soil is wet/has a high clay content - the way around this ito stop the auger getting stuck is not to go too deep with each "cut", stop & lifting the auger regularly spinning lightly just above the ground to clear the soil build on the auger flight.
The mistake many "newbies" make is letting the auger dig too deep/pull in a single "bite" & believing the auger spiral will move the earth up to clear the hole, it may work most times in dry friable sandy soil but IMO it's easier to spend a little more time to lift/clear the auger regularly than hours to dig out a stuck auger...the single "bit" method is also harder on the tractor/implement.

Our preference is for using post drivers where practical, but still regularly drill holes often at acute angles,using the types of PHD's as pictured (we haven't used a standard PTO PHD for fencing since the 70's but then we have many miles of fencing to maintain):
- (red) Proline PHD - a mechanical PTO PHD where the angles are only limited by the top link/linkage adjustment as the PTO shaft remains virtually straight at all times transfering drive through a chain to the elevated gearbox (you can add as many drill/auger extension rods through the gearbox to go as deep as you want as the tractor/PHD will power) & to my knowledge this is the only PTO powered reversible PHD available (simply throw a lever to reverse & lift with the 2 way hyd ram mast).
- (silver) Digga Hydraulic PHD - the red ram in the frame provides downforce, a ram mounted in the frame connects to the drive box & alters/controls the auger motor drive angle & combined with a hyd top link/linkage adjustment you can quickly set a hole at any angle you want & being hydraulic driven the auger can be reversed (the drive box also disconnects to mount the PHD on a FEL in a few minutes)


----------



## fastford5913

I think massey ferguson is the only tractor that you can reverse the pto on


----------



## rdbrumfield

As far as I know it isn't really a reverse gear. It is called ground gear and only turns in reverse when you back up the tractor, and at that it turns slow.


----------



## criswelg

YES my friend just get a BIG pipe wrench and back it out. That is about the only choice we have. I share your wish but I am in the same boat as you. I have a MF 135 but that ground gear don't help much when your digger is stuck on a root. I usually run my digger off of my Kubota 2500 and it don't have many bells or whistles!


----------



## Jamez99

Thank you for this news and your article. it is very sad but it is best experience for your future to prevent like this situation.


----------



## Papasmirf

Jamez99 said:


> Thank you for this news and your article. it is very sad but it is best experience for your future to prevent like this situation.


My suggestion is to "clear" your auger more often instead of trying to dig the entire hole all at once and then trying to pull all that weight up and out of the hole all at once. Will be much less stress on you and especially the tractor and digger. Just takes a few more moments and makes everything work easier and last longer. By the way, did you know all of us Okies have PHD's?........post hole diggers. lol


----------



## smokinmad

That pto is run off the engine. Its like asking if you could stop the engine and run it backwards. Nope, be easier to get Gravity to go up, instead of slamming you into the ground. lol Not laughing at you newbie, laughing With you. Hydraulics is your answer, Mbtrac told ya that one


----------

